# Conformation on this LaBoer Buck



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

What do you think on this buck kid?
Eating tree, eating tree, eating ME!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He's very pretty! He has a great top line his rump is a little steep but not to bad lol that's all I know about conformation!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks nice


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

aw come on, pros and cons!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok fine, lol!

Pros - 
deep
long
strong legs
good canons
fairly level
cute ears 
high withers
smooth withers
good wedge
smoothly blended from neck to shoulder

Cons - 
posty rear legs
short rump
lacks brisket
short neck
weak pasterns
short canons

Post more photos as he gets older


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks! I will be keeping him as a companion for Diesel until next kids come so you will get to see him grow! his name is Dude, I do love his ears two!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

hows this...? 10 weeks...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love his level topline!!!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ok fine, lol!
> 
> Pros -
> cute ears


LOL, that is the most important thing!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

14 weeks...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's looking good


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

Handsome boy!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

16 weeks


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dude 20 weeks... he's getting sooo beautiful yes he is all stud! LOL!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mama is producing over a gal a day and its only me drinking it (I can't drink that much every day) so he gets 1-2 supervised helpings a day (depending on if I am milking that day or not) thankfully Mama doesn't ween her babys  I had to ween Letty at 8 months LOL!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow he's pretty! If he goes missing don't ask me

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a few more pics...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is beautiful!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Things don't change! LOL no matter how big we get!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

about 6 months... he's getting a nice beard!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He looks very mature for just 6 months!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Wow he's pretty! If he goes missing don't ask me
> 
> jkgoatfarm.weebly.com
> instagram- jk_farms


After these last pics, we are SOOOO asking you.

I'm diverting attention from myself any way possible.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL! just to make it worse, he is an angel on leash even in full rut! I hate to sell him next year, but I don't want to wether him, he will make someone an awesome buck (I don't need 2)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

When next year? (Getting out map)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am breeding 1 doe November, if I get at least 1 boy for Diesel's pet he will be sold when the baby is 4-6 weeks- old enough to live with Diesel but no where near weened, for location reference I am 20 min from Show Low AZ, I will give you guys first dibs when I sell him.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, I haven't priced him yet, I have bred Letty, so we will play by ear, I'm not putting him on CL for another 6 months, so you guys can have a chance at him, so





















give me an offer...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's looking good


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He's so handsome! If you were closer I'd snatch him up.


----------

